# Working chest when shoulder are sore...



## RasPlasch (Feb 8, 2008)

Right now my lats are kind of sore, and I was going to work chest today. Will my lats being sore hinder my performance? Cause I remember hearing that bench pressing also works your shoulders, but I don't know if it works your lats at all, I wouldn't think so.

Also if I bench pressed while my shoulders were sore would it hinder my benching and other chest workouts?


----------



## ph8bringer (Feb 8, 2008)

The muscles of the shoulder work as important stabilisers for most "pushing" exercises, especially bench and dumbell bench. Not to mention the anterior delt helps with the movement itself. Therefore having sore shoulders will probably make a chest workout harder. 

I'd either train them together, or space them out so that they don't interfere with one another.

As for lats, they pretty much have nothing to do with the chest muscles, and sore lats shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

Shoulders are a big part of any pressing movement.

Your lats being sore probably wont hinder your performance, but they do have a lot to do with pressing as muscle groups work antagonistically (i.e. against eachother).

If your back is fatigued your pushing performance will suffer from it.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 9, 2008)

Shoulders = lats?


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 9, 2008)

There is no negative effect on bench pressing when your lats are sore...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> If your back is fatigued your pushing performance will suffer from it.



I found this out the hard way. When I finally placed my chest day before any pulling movement my chest explode it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> There is no negative effect on bench pressing when your lats are sore...



Not sure what you mean, but if your lats are fatigued then they will most certainly effect your pressing to different degrees depending on your benching form.


----------

